# Win 8.1 Constant 100% Memory Use No Antivirus



## Paul RR (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi, my system runs permamently on 100% memory, even in clean boot.

Thought I have memory leak, recorded pool activity with Windows Performance Recorder, dropped into Win Performance Analyzer - Pool Graph Section doesnt show any increasing memory use but EtwB uses 1.3GB. Can't locate the driver.

I've tried troubleshooting, driver updates, poolmon, registry cleaning.

Think started when I've uninstalled Photoshop, Indesign and McAfee at once.

Uninstalled McAfee for Avast, uninstalled Avast - run without antivirus now.

Win 8.1 64 bit 16 GB Ram, i7-4500U, Dell Inspiron 7000, 








[/url]
foto upload[/IMG]









[/url]
bilder uploaden[/IMG]



Now I've got RamDisk using 6GB out of 16GB so 60% Memory is max here.

Any ideas please?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry, but the image of the Performance tab (which is the most important) is virtually unreadable. There is critical information there.


----------



## Paul RR (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry, here's proper one.








[/url]
Kostenloses Bilderhosting[/IMG]

Windows System Analyzer:








[/url]
bild upload[/IMG]


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I find this all very confusing. You say 100% memory usage but Task Manager shows much less. 10.9 GB in use (6 GBG by RAM disk?) and 4.9 GB available. How is that 100% usage?

Running without anti virus protection is a thoroughly bad idea.
A RAMDisk is usually a poor use of memory, even when you have 16 GB.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

RAMDisk is a bad idea I agree. It uses a lot of Hard drive resources hence the hard drive also uses Physical RAM the more the hard drive is working more RAM is being used. You have 16GB of RAM that is more than enough for Windows high end gaming and everyday computing. No need for RAMdisk.

Since Windows 7 Windows is great at managing RAM and resources. I recommend uninstalling RAMDisk. What the developers say about RAMdisk and how it will boost performance of Windows and gaming they have it all wrong.

Edit: as mentioned not running an anti virus is very bad idea. Like driving a car without a seat belt hoping that you won't crash you may not but there are dangerous drivers out there.


----------

